# Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise: Zweiter Trailer zur Tolkien-Verfilmung - Jetzt auch in HD



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise: Zweiter Trailer zur Tolkien-Verfilmung - Jetzt auch in HD*

					Peter Jackson und sein Team veröffentlichen den zweiten Trailer zu "Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise" und zeigen darin neue Szenen aus Bilbo Beutlins Abenteuer. "Der Hobbit" wird in drei Filme aufgeteilt und soll geschichtlich alles abdecken, was in den Büchern bis zum Start von "Der Herr der Ringe" passiert.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise: Zweiter Trailer zur Tolkien-Verfilmung - Jetzt auch in HD*


----------



## massaker (20. September 2012)

Weck mich, sobald es Trailer mit 48 fps gibt...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. September 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob der Film was wird, ist wohl eher nur was aufgekochtes.
Wird wohl versucht alles Geld aus Herr der Ringe herauszuholen.


----------



## Memphis_83 (20. September 2012)

und wieder n drei-teiler...nerv!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2012)

Memphis_83 schrieb:


> und wieder n drei-teiler...nerv!


 
Muss es dir ja nicht anschauen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. September 2012)

Der Trailer macht schon mal Appetit auf mehr


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Trailer macht schon mal Appetit auf mehr


 ... Ja, auf mehr Aufputschmittel 
Ich finde den Trailer eher als Valium-ersatz gut zu gebrauchen 
Einen Dreiteiler als Fortsetzung eines Dreiteilers - wer erkennt den Fehler/ die Schwierigkeit


----------



## danomat (22. September 2012)

Freu mich schon auf die gewaltigen landschaften und der epischen musik. Sabber. 
Warum gibts nicht mal nen 9h einteiler? Da hockt man im kino und weiß das man wieder ein jahr warten muss ;(((


----------



## Jens92 (22. September 2012)

9h einteiler wäre mir etwas zu fertig...aber was geil wäre ist die extended version im kino schauen!...denke aber das von der original story einiges im kino abgewandelt wird, weil im buch gabs ja garnicht so viele kämpfe oder schlachten.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (22. September 2012)

Fuckin' epic!


----------



## DarkBlue (22. September 2012)

danomat schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf die gewaltigen landschaften und der epischen musik. Sabber.
> Warum gibts nicht mal nen 9h einteiler? Da hockt man im kino und weiß das man wieder ein jahr warten muss ;(((



Dito! ... bei dem Gedanken habe ich schon Gänsehaut


----------



## zocker1ne (1. Dezember 2012)

Geht mir genauso,, weiß denn schon jemand wann bei uns das Erscheinungsdatum ist?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2012)

zocker1ne schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso,, weiß denn schon jemand wann bei uns das Erscheinungsdatum ist?


 
Ab dem 13. Dezember Der Hobbit


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2012)

Da gehe ich auf jeden Fall rein!


----------



## Fexzz (7. Dezember 2012)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem HFR-Kram? Die Kritik aus Übersee ist ja nicht so berauschend, soll alles ziemlich aufgesetzt und unrealistisch wirken :/


----------



## exa (7. Dezember 2012)

Tja, das ist öfter ein Problem, wird auch "Soap-Effekt" genannt, Weil die Soaps in 50/60 fps abgedreht werden. Dementsprechend sieht es dann halt aus. Es sind zwar viel flüssigere Bewegungen möglich, das Blur ist nicht so ausgeprägt, und es wird schärfer, aber hinzu kommt ein Effekt, als ob die vordergründigen Objekte sich vom Raum abheben, nicht so ganz reinpassen, sie wirken wie aufgeklebt/reingeschnitten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Dezember 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4576462 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ja, auf mehr Aufputschmittel
> Ich finde den Trailer eher als Valium-ersatz gut zu gebrauchen
> Einen Dreiteiler als Fortsetzung eines Dreiteilers - wer erkennt den Fehler/ die Schwierigkeit


Ich glaub, ich hab ihn gefunden. 
Dieser Dreiteiler ist kein Sequel, sondern ein Prequel, richtig? 

Ich geh auf jeden Fall wieder mal ins Kino. Hab ich seit Avangers nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## Fexzz (7. Dezember 2012)

exa schrieb:


> Tja, das ist öfter ein Problem, wird auch "Soap-Effekt" genannt, Weil die Soaps in 50/60 fps abgedreht werden. Dementsprechend sieht es dann halt aus. Es sind zwar viel flüssigere Bewegungen möglich, das Blur ist nicht so ausgeprägt, und es wird schärfer, aber hinzu kommt ein Effekt, als ob die vordergründigen Objekte sich vom Raum abheben, nicht so ganz reinpassen, sie wirken wie aufgeklebt/reingeschnitten.


 
Ja, genau das. Bin gespannt. Unser Kino nimmt für HFR 1€ Aufpreis. Laut denen sieht das alles natürlich ganz fantastisch und wunderbar aus, aber die müssens halt verkaufen.


----------



## facehugger (7. Dezember 2012)

Für mich ein absoluter Pflichtguck

Gruß


----------

